# Mora vs Lazer (Cordless drill)



## fishx65 (Aug 24, 2005)

Been using a 6 inch Lazer with my new 18V Milwaukee Hammer Drill. It cuts great but when I get through the ice it grabs like you would not believe. Even with little downward pressure she will sometimes grab like a SOB and try to break bones. I think I read somewhere that the Mora might be a little better for use with a cordless drill because it's not as aggressive. Any opinions from those that have tried both augers on a drill. I was thinking about running over to Meijers and picking up a 6 inch Mora since they are pretty cheap right now.


----------



## lookinfopike (Dec 21, 2005)

Stock up on ace bandages its not going to go away. I dont know why everyone trys to kid themselves about using the drill adapter augers. And how great they are. The money and time wasted with them is just not worth it. If its not the short life of the battery its something else. And after you piss your money away trying to make them perform. They still suck... They are OK if you want to go out on thin ice and drill a couple holes. But if you are serious and have to move a lot to target fish you are wasting your time. If these drill combo's are so great don't you think the auger companies would be on top of it? Making the special ice edition drill auger. Put your drills back in the tool box where they belong. Spend the money and buy one made for ice. Not some playschool drill with someones garage built adapter kit. And you wont have to worry about the ace bandages anymore...


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Sounds like someone didn't know what he was doing when he tried to make one...:lol:


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

fishx65 said:


> Been using a 6 inch Lazer with my new 18V Milwaukee Hammer Drill. It cuts great but when I get through the ice it grabs like you would not believe. Even with little downward pressure she will sometimes grab like a SOB and try to break bones. I think I read somewhere that the Mora might be a little better for use with a cordless drill because it's not as aggressive. Any opinions from those that have tried both augers on a drill. I was thinking about running over to Meijers and picking up a 6 inch Mora since they are pretty cheap right now.


I'll let you know tomorrow. I'm going to try my 6" lazer and 6" mora with my 12V cordless drill, just like the one Steve posted a couple winters ago.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

William H Bonney said:


> Sounds like someone didn't know what he was doing when he tried to make one...:lol:


Agreed.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

fishx65 said:


> Been using a 6 inch Lazer with my new 18V Milwaukee Hammer Drill. It cuts great but when I get through the ice it grabs like you would not believe. Even with little downward pressure she will sometimes grab like a SOB and try to break bones. I think I read somewhere that the Mora might be a little better for use with a cordless drill because it's not as aggressive. Any opinions from those that have tried both augers on a drill. I was thinking about running over to Meijers and picking up a 6 inch Mora since they are pretty cheap right now.


I take it the Milwaukee doesn't have a side handle on it? 

Stick with the Lazer and just pull up or shake the drill up a little as you're drilling, basically poppin' the shavings outta the hole.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

fishx65 said:


> Been using a 6 inch Lazer with my new 18V Milwaukee Hammer Drill. It cuts great but when I get through the ice it grabs like you would not believe. Even with little downward pressure she will sometimes grab like a SOB and try to break bones. I think I read somewhere that the Mora might be a little better for use with a cordless drill because it's not as aggressive. Any opinions from those that have tried both augers on a drill. I was thinking about running over to Meijers and picking up a 6 inch Mora since they are pretty cheap right now.


I talked to a guy on the ice last weekend that described the exact scenario you describe. He had an 18V DeWalt with a 6 inch Mora. I asked him how he liked it because I received an adapter for Christmas but have not yet used it. He said he was rigged up to a 6 inch Lazer and it jerked liked crazy...too much bite. He switched to his Mora and it cuts like butter.


----------



## BIG DAVE (Mar 3, 2003)

notice on my 6" lazer,(drilling by hand), that
it would shave the ice great!!! but when you
get at the last 1/4" of ice, and the tip of the
blade would be thru the ice.. then the blade would
hang up and not cut unless you backed up or 
pulled up on the auger...
my mora did the same also!!!!


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

BIG DAVE said:


> notice on my 6" lazer,(drilling by hand), that
> it would shave the ice great!!! but when you
> get at the last 1/4" of ice, and the tip of the
> blade would be thru the ice.. then the blade would
> ...


The last inch or so of ice is always soft and the auger tends to bind and break the ice instead of cutting.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Turn down the torque setting so it doesn't rip off your hands.


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

lookinfopike said:


> Stock up on ace bandages its not going to go away. I dont know why everyone trys to kid themselves about using the drill adapter augers. And how great they are. The money and time wasted with them is just not worth it. If its not the short life of the battery its something else. And after you piss your money away trying to make them perform. They still suck... They are OK if you want to go out on thin ice and drill a couple holes. But if you are serious and have to move a lot to target fish you are wasting your time. If these drill combo's are so great don't you think the auger companies would be on top of it? Making the special ice edition drill auger. Put your drills back in the tool box where they belong. Spend the money and buy one made for ice. Not some playschool drill with someones garage built adapter kit. And you wont have to worry about the ace bandages anymore...


 Did someone get some bad fish for din din...
You have it all wrong. The auger companies wish they could make a drill as strong as mine. Icegator comes close ,but are kind of bulky.
Mine does not jerk , bind or grab, unless you use it wrong. The last inch of ice will sometimes pull you through , but it does that with any power auger. flip switch and reverse.
Remember too that the lithium batteries just came down in price the last 2 years. 
The other problem is that a lot of guys are using "home center" drills when they really need a professional model and the drills list for $300-600. 
Ask Raisinrat, salmonslammer, icejigger, jigger jarvi , mdh, and a few others I fished with if they were impressed with my bosch 36 volt, lazer 6 inch and Ice master adapter.
No , the adapters are not garage made. They are Michigan machined and should last a lifetime. Mine has 1000 holes on it. 
No gas , no smell, no clogged carbs, No repaired plastic parts.
Drills are Built in Germany and the batteries are from Poland, not China. 

The next time you get a bad tummy ache , get to a bath room instead of running at the mouth .


----------



## hbpirates10 (Jan 16, 2010)

lookinfopike said:


> Stock up on ace bandages its not going to go away. I dont know why everyone trys to kid themselves about using the drill adapter augers. And how great they are. The money and time wasted with them is just not worth it. If its not the short life of the battery its something else. And after you piss your money away trying to make them perform. They still suck... They are OK if you want to go out on thin ice and drill a couple holes. But if you are serious and have to move a lot to target fish you are wasting your time. If these drill combo's are so great don't you think the auger companies would be on top of it? Making the special ice edition drill auger. Put your drills back in the tool box where they belong. Spend the money and buy one made for ice. Not some playschool drill with someones garage built adapter kit. And you wont have to worry about the ace bandages anymore...


I use a 6" mora with a 18v lith-ion milwakee and i can drill about 25 holes per battery through 8-10" of ice with no jerking or anything works great so it all depends on having a good drill.....i guess dont make predictions if you havent used it for yourself not everbody can buy a 400 dollar gas auger for the month of good ice we do get


----------



## hbpirates10 (Jan 16, 2010)

double trouble said:


> Did someone get some bad fish for din din...
> You have it all wrong. The auger companies wish they could make a drill as strong as mine. Icegator comes close ,but are kind of bulky.
> Mine does not jerk , bind or grab, unless you use it wrong. The last inch of ice will sometimes pull you through , but it does that with any power auger. flip switch and reverse.
> Remember too that the lithium batteries just came down in price the last 2 years.
> ...




exactly they work great there quiet and fast but like you said you need a contractor series drill with lith-ion battery and you can go all day..

Heck we could even call ourselves "GREEN" ice fishermen


----------



## fishx65 (Aug 24, 2005)

I went ahead and picked up the 6 inch Mora. The drill I purchased is a 18 volt Milwaukee 2602-22. It was a three hundred dollar hammer drill on clearence at Home Depot for $194.00. It does have the extra handle that attaches to the drill but it's not a very durable design. Now we just need some ice so I can compare the Mora to the Lazer.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

fishx65 said:


> I went ahead and picked up the 6 inch Mora. The drill I purchased is a 18 volt Milwaukee 2602-22. It was a three hundred dollar hammer drill on clearence at Home Depot for $194.00. It does have the extra handle that attaches to the drill but it's not a very durable design. Now we just need some ice so I can compare the Mora to the Lazer.


Put the handle on it !!! It really stabilizes everything.


----------



## lookinfopike (Dec 21, 2005)

double trouble said:


> Did someone get some bad fish for din din...
> You have it all wrong. The auger companies wish they could make a drill as strong as mine. Icegator comes close ,but are kind of bulky.
> Mine does not jerk , bind or grab, unless you use it wrong. The last inch of ice will sometimes pull you through , but it does that with any power auger. flip switch and reverse.
> Remember too that the lithium batteries just came down in price the last 2 years.
> ...


Like I said spend $300.00 and up for the drill that's going to do the job. Then when you stock up on battery packs. Then buy your adapter And by the time you are finished you could have bought the ice gator. I love my gator and would put it up against any of those playschool little drills. Or against any other brand ice auger gas or electric for that matter.

So you have 5 or 6 friends that love "your" little drill set up. Once again that's great if you are on 5 or 6" of ice with a 6" hole and want a few holes. Drill a hundred or so holes through 8" to 10" inches of ice on a charge. That "WONT" happen with your little drill kit. And you are lying to yourself if you think it will. Don't be upset because someone has made a better mousetrap. I have had the drill set up with your ebay purchased adapter. I tried to convince myself it was the best. But it wasn't and it was sold to another. Myself I like a more serious piece of equipment with some balls to cut through anything. And yours just does not cut it for me.

Sorry that I wont jump on the bandwagon with you and your friends and say you have the best setup. In my opinion "YOU DON'T" Just because you make it does not make it the best. Its great that you are happy with your setup. I see several people that also think the drill setups are a waste of time and money. 

Hey Double Trouble...And as far as running my mouth goes its called voicing ones opinion. Sorry you are upset because someone has a different opinion other than yours. And there are better mousetraps being made than yours. Have a great day fishing and don't forget your pocket full of battery packs...:lol: Respect a mans opinion and he will respect yours...


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

lookinfopike said:


> Like I said spend $300.00 and up for the drill that's going to do the job. Then when you stock up on battery packs. Then buy your adapter And by the time you are finished you could have bought the ice gator. I love my gator and would put it up against any of those playschool little drills. Or against any other brand ice auger gas or electric for that matter.
> 
> So you have 5 or 6 friends that love "your" little drill set up. Once again that's great if you are on 5 or 6" of ice with a 6" hole and want a few holes. Drill a hundred or so holes through 8" to 10" inches of ice on a charge. That "WONT" happen with your little drill kit. And you are lying to yourself if you think it will. Don't be upset because someone has made a better mousetrap. I have had the drill set up with your ebay purchased adapter. I tried to convince myself it was the best. But it wasn't and it was sold to another. Myself I like a more serious piece of equipment with some balls to cut through anything. And yours just does not cut it for me.
> 
> ...


:lol:

Just because you didn't know what you were doing,,, doesn't mean that we don't... :lol:

If you knew what you were doing,, your opinion would probably change.


----------



## IceFreek (Jan 16, 2012)

lookinfopike said:


> Like I said spend $300.00 and up for the drill that's going to do the job. Then when you stock up on battery packs. Then buy your adapter And by the time you are finished you could have bought the ice gator. I love my gator and would put it up against any of those playschool little drills. Or against any other brand ice auger gas or electric for that matter.
> 
> So you have 5 or 6 friends that love "your" little drill set up. Once again that's great if you are on 5 or 6" of ice with a 6" hole and want a few holes. Drill a hundred or so holes through 8" to 10" inches of ice on a charge. That "WONT" happen with your little drill kit. And you are lying to yourself if you think it will. Don't be upset because someone has made a better mousetrap. I have had the drill set up with your ebay purchased adapter. I tried to convince myself it was the best. But it wasn't and it was sold to another. Myself I like a more serious piece of equipment with some balls to cut through anything. And yours just does not cut it for me.
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more Lookin'. Just spend the money you would spend on a "professional drill" and buy a "Professional Auger". I just got an 8" Electra Lazer at Cabela's with the friends and family discount and paid $325 out the door. I was gonna buy the gas but the guy told me everyone on the pro Ice Circuit uses the electric because it's quieter. Also you can charge it on a car/four wheeler battery, a cigarette lighter, or you charge it before you leave. I was out on 6" of ice and drilled 35 holes and my battery indicator was still on green. No doubt in my mind I could of drilled 25-30 more holes before having to charge it. And face it, if you know what you're doing and study your lakes before you go, you won't need to drill 9,000,000,000 holes to find fish! 
Not running my mouth, just stating some facts.


----------



## polevaultjoe (Nov 30, 2010)

Well, the OP is asking for opinions on lazer vs. mora style blades. I can't speek for the mora style but here is my recent endevour into using a cordless drill with my Eskimo Barracuda auger (lazer style) with lazer blades installed...

I was intrigued with using a cordless drill for many reasons, we all know them so I would go any further on that. A good sale on Amazon came up for a Bosch 18V Drill/Driver and Impact drill combo (~$175) and Amazon threw in a free battery as well. So I got two drills and 3 batteries for less than the price of 1 good drill and battery. The beauty of the cordless drill is that you can use it on the ice AND use it at home/on the job. I purchased the Ice Master adaptor and couldn't wait to use it. 

I got out a few weeks ago on Lake Sixteen and West Graham lakes to try out my new setup. After ~20+ holes through 4-6 inches of ice on Lake Sixteen, my first slimpack battery (1.5 or 1.8 Ahrs) was down to 1/3rd battery life. I then went to Graham and installed a fresh battery. After another 25-30 holes through 4-7 inches of ice, my second battery was down to 1/3rd life. 

So, that's over 50 holes with two batteries that were never drained to zero. Also, I know that my lazer blades are/were in need of a sharpening. They were sharp but weren't out of the box, razor sharp. To me, this is pretty darn good overall performance and I had a back up battery IF I needed more holes. 

Regarding getting through the last inch of ice... I had read where it was best to very gently push through the last inch and it would be OK. Well, my experience was that it was better if I actually applied more pressure to cut/drive through the last inch. When I did 'guide' it down, the augur just cut right through and I rarely had any biting or stalling of the drill. Another good tip I read was to put the drill against your leg so if it did bite, it would have more resistance against your leg instead of trying to rip it out of your hands alone.

So, to the OP, I would say make sure your auger blades are freshly sharpened, drive the augur through the last inches of ice, and you should be fine. If your drill doens't have the power to turn the auger the last inches, well, then I guess you need a bigger drill. :sad:

Good luck and hopefully those of us in southern Michigan will get a chance to do some more ice fishing this season.


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

I am one of a few that enjoyed my 6" mora for past 20 years and the secret is to change blades every year.With that said , i did get the 5" lazer for my 18 volt drill and sold every other auger i had after. Yes the drawback is to anticipate at the end of the augering to lift up and gently finish the hole but is not difficult and just part of the process or routine .....blades last a few more years also.(as long as not the china blades)

I also have the ice master adapter with no problems and a cheap 39$ menards drill and nicad battery and a 50$ lithium battery that i was getting 14-21 holes apiece last year.Still works great this year too.


----------

